# Setting the time on 3301p



## trafick (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey All,

Before I call Skytech and look like a complete idiot, does anyone know how to set the time on the 3301p remote?  I see in the manual how to set the time initally when you first put in the batteries but I see no mention of how to change the time after the first set-up.  Not only am I trying to change for DST but mine has "drifted" about 15 minutes.

I guess I could pull the batteries but then I would lose all my program times and have to re-do them.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey, Trafick...
Hold the "Timer/Time" button down til the "hour" begins to blink...
Release the "T/T" button
Use the "Up/Down" buttons to adjust the hour...
Hit the "T/T" button & the "minutes" should begin to blink.
Use the "U/D" buttons to adjust the minutes...
Hit the "Set" button & you're good to go..


----------



## trafick (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply DASKY but when I tried it, nothing happened.  I called Skytech but it was too late, they had all went home.  I then decided to take the batteries out but I guess I didn't leave them out long enough because nothing changed.  I then decide to push the magic white button!  You know, the button on the back in the battery compartment.

When I looked, the f/c was flashing so I knew it had reset.  I went thru the first couple of set-up procedures and was able to change the clock time.  I then went to change my program times because I was sure that by resetting the remote all was lost BUT ALAS...the times were all the same as they were before and there was much rejoicing.  All is well again for now...Thanks.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Dasky,
 Sometimes you come in handy with your "wealth of knowledge". LOL!
 Even for life's everyday simple or as in this case, lifes not so simple problems.
 Today's electronic gizmos are marvels of mankinds engineering, but sometimes they can present their users with some mind boggleing situations.
 Enna or No?
 Glad your back on time Traffic. I hate DST and all the clock changing.


John


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Trafic,
 What time is it!! (LOL)

John


----------

